# MTV



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

I grew up with MTV, I know the names of the original VJs. I can name at least three members of the original cast of The Real WorldI remember the first time I saw Colin Quinn on Remote Control and Jenny McCarthy on Singled Out. And I remember how ridiculous I thought all adults were for believing that MTV would cause the downfall of western civilization.

Now I have kids of my own, including a 13-year-old girl. I don't consider myself a prude, but when I'm flipping through the channels and I fall onto MTV, I am absolutely appalled at what they're putting on the air. Teen Mom, 16 and Pregnant, Laguna Beach and everything else. Every time I think about my daughter watching MTV I feel dirty.

Were my parents right, and MTV was just as bad then as I think it is now? Or is it just me who feels like MTV has deteriorated over the past 20 years and thinks that the network will throw any kind of trash on the screen in order to pander to the lowest common denominator?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

No...MTV used to be about music....now its about "reality" 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

MTV sucks now. Block it!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I think its a little of both.

Teen Mom is no more trashy than your average soap opera. It just presents itself as "reality" TV. And sadly, this is what appeals to younger people today. 

Unlike when we were kids, you don't have that 7pm to 8pm block of scripted, harmless sitcoms that you can sit down and watch together as a family - like the Cosby Show or Family Ties. Even without switching over to MTV, compare these shows to "Two and a Half Men" - which is regularly on at 5 and 6 in what seem to be never-ending re-runs.

MTV had its share of controversial programming back in the day as well. Remember the sperm swimming around at the beginning of Peter Gabriel's Sledgehammer? Every Madonna video? Michael Jackson grabbing his crotch while dancing?

And don't forget - your parents were probably kids when Ed Sullivan wouldn't show Elvis from the waist down - and the Rolling Stones had change their lyrics to "Let's Spend 'Some Time' Together."

"Not liking what your parents like" is just part of being a teenager. Can you really imagine it any other way?


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I was watching mtv 10yrs ago. It's gone severely downhill even since then. 

Frankly, I'd rather see beavis and butthead and daria rule the screen than 16 and pregnant, and teen mom..what they could be discouraging is really just turning into the next acceptable thing, no judgement on young mothers, but, its not causing kids to NOT want to have babies, just giving them an attitude about it when they do get pregnant, and horrific role models to follow.

after I hit 15 I lost interest in mtv, and snooki is enough reason for me to never watch the channel again. I don't mind a good trainwreck, but damn.


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

“Our youth now love luxury. They have bad manners, contempt for authority; they show disrespect for their elders and love chatter in place of exercise; they no longer rise when elders enter the room; they contradict their parents, chatter before company; gobble up their food and tyrannize their teachers.” ― Socrates

Every generation for at least the past 2,500 years has bemoaned the degradation of standards by the next generation. Somehow, we've survived as civilization.

BTW, this is coming from someone who had a crush on Martha Quinn.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

papa5280 said:


> BTW, this is coming from someone who had a crush on Martha Quinn.


You heathen.

Ahh, Martha Quinn... the coming of age for every 13-yr-old boy in North America.


----------

